# Negative re txt abroad



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi everyone. My partner and i have been ttc for 4 years and recently decided we had no more faith left in NHS due to many mistakes they have made diagonising us - end result tubal removal. Anyway we have chosen ISIDA and hope to go over there just after Christmas for first cons. I also have a friend who is in a similar situation to me but keeps trying scare tactics on me about the regulations abroad etc etc. 
Please can someone put my mind at rest is it really that risky? I have taken a long time to come to this decision and have finally smiled in a long time just feel deflated again and wish she had kept her thoughts to herself


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Rossie,

First of all I have to say, what's it got to do with your friend and what is her problem?  You are a grown woman who can make your own decisions, why is she being so unsupportive?  Does she work for the HFEA?  (Joke)

If you still feel like speaking to her then you can tell her that the Bridge Clinic in the UK makes arrangements for women to go to ISIDA for DE.  They are a well thought of clinic and are licensed by the HFEA (although not for treatment abroad).  Also, I have looked into ISIDA and they opperate to not only ESHER (European) standards but USA standards as well because they treat a lot of women from the States.  

As far as I see it, if you are taking a risk (which I don't believe you are taking any more of a risk than having treatment in the UK) you are the only person who is taking the risk, not her so she should be more supportive and keep her yap shut.  

Good luck,
Almamay


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Seconded - what Almamay says!!!


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

thank you girls i feel lots better now had a rant to my other very supportive friend and she basically said the same as you


----------

